# 826 slipping out of reverse



## Northe2 (Dec 14, 2018)

I have to hold the gear selector down in R for it to reverse. If I don't hold the gear selector down in R, then the it slides up into neutral all by itself.

Any advice on how correct or make adjustment to make to stop this from happening?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I've had the same issue with some 826s that I never figured out but I will eventually. This might be helpful.


----------



## altotbird (Jan 28, 2019)

HI 


Is that an old Toro model 38150 ?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If your 826 is anything like mine then the gear shift slides from "N" to "R" in a straight slot. There isn't a notch to retain it in reverse and it's designed for the operator to have to hold the shifter in the "R" location while backing up.

.


----------



## Northe2 (Dec 14, 2018)

Thanks Kiss. I guess that is another safety feature. I appreciate you confirming yours is the same.


----------



## Northe2 (Dec 14, 2018)

Thanks GoBlowSnow. I watched the video. Good stuff. Got me to thinking mine is missing a spring or something, but other have said they have the same issue/design. Looks like models from 1979 to 1983 have this unique flaw/safety feature.


----------

